# Schnauzer Rescued...won't get off bed or couch....help.



## sc789 (Sep 15, 2009)

I adopted Fritz friday...from Ohio. He's a great dog - sweet, hasn't barked once, leashes amazing (seems trained on that - sits when i stop doesn't pull on the leash) and goes potty outside with several glitches...due to him being homeless and found in august, he's only been with his foster mom about 4 weeks - so understandably, he's confused and scared with me since he probably just got used to her. However, i have to carry him off the bed or couch to go outside and go to the bathroom, nor will he go for his food and water unless i bring it to the couch which isn't the long term option but i'm scared he will dehydrate and get hungry.

Vet today said that his instincts will kick in and he will get down off the couch and go find it. However, why is he okay with me petting and kissing him if he's on the couch and bed and as soon as i carry him outside, he acts like i'm going to beat him?? I just don't know how to coax him off - tried treats, won't go for it...positive reinforcement, i'm doing it but that's not working...is it just too soon and he's developing trust?

I'm taking him for car rides with me, loves that. He likes walks, we do those everyday...won't play with any toys...won't eat cookies out of my hand but off the ground/floor....what am i doing wrong???

Signed,

New mom disaster...i think he wants to leave.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds like he's really afraid...soft, cushy places are safe....everything else is really scary. You need to be careful that you don't encourage the lounging around by lavishing attention, bringing things close for him.....that just makes him stay closer to the safe places. If he's going to develop any self-confidence he has to find the food and water on his own....the attention from you should now come while he's exploring...checking things out.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I responded to your post in the other thread but I'll post here as well.



> You're not doing anything wrong. Keep throwing him the cookies on the floor if he's not ready to take them from your hand yet. It's only been three days.. if you do things slowly now, your relationship with him will be stronger in the end.
> 
> Why fearful dogs react fearfully to cetain situations is, many times, something that only they know. Something may have happened, even unintentionally, to scare him in that situation at some point in his life.
> 
> ...


----------



## sc789 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Schnauzer Rescued...update...*

Thank you for your input...those are good ideas. Actually, Fritz is coming around and doing much better. he actually made it off the couch and is going outside without being carried...

doesn't come to me yet but is showing signs of affection and being calmer. So...I will just continue my patience...not really that good at that so I will keep trying.

Thanks again.

SC789


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Could be he's afraid that you're going to leave him outside. Maybe he got kicked out of somewhere (literally). Being a stray, you just never know what has happened to him in the past.

I would say give him some time to get used to you and learn to trust you.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm glad you're seeing improvement. The poor guy must have been through a lot. Just keep doing what you're doing, maintain a routine, and let him take things at his pace. My rescue dog, Cupid, has taught me so much about the rewards of patience. He doesn't love immediately, but once he does, he loves with his whole heart. It's a beautiful thing, and I'm hoping for the same for you and Fritz.

Hope you'll continue to keep us posted. I'd love to see pics.


----------



## sc789 (Sep 15, 2009)

Today is day 7 with Fritz....he will get off the bed in the morning but still won't go to the door to go out...i have to go get him and carry him outside. So you might be right that it's about him being afraid to be left outside. 

Yesterday came home, and he didn't eat anything all day or drink. So, I'm just going to keep doing what i'm doing, as a lot of you have said, give him time. It's only been a week so let's hope he can continue to work on trusting me but he is a little love bug. he like to snuggle...but just doesn't want to go outside and who can blame him once winter gets here?

Thanks for all the support and answers to everyone, i really appreciate the input. I will try to figure out how to post his little picture...I'm IT challenged, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I think taking your time is very important. BUT also remember even if he was abused its VERY VERY important you don't continue to treat him like he was. If he senses you are scared and nervouse he too will be scared and nervouse. This is the single piece of advise I give to all my clients that tell me to be careful because their dog was abused. Provide a nice confident household and your baby will get confident. Once you treat him like a normal dog that never had anything done to him, all that happened to him in the past will fly right out the window and he really wont ever remember it. I had a yorkie that was 7 when I adopted her. I actually got her from a women who was in an abusive relationship and her husband not only beat on her,but the little dog as well. Yoda had a broken rib, wasnt house trained, didnt know what a leash was and ran and cried from brooms. mops, chairs, you name it. The second a trainer told me to treat her normal she house broke and was the happiest little girl you ever saw. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Hershey'sMom (Sep 18, 2009)

We adopted a dog from a shelter a year ago, and it took several months for her to warm up and really start to shine. Be patient, I know it's hard. (I had a complete breakdown on Day 2, thinking I was doing everything wrong and was convinced I was a horrible doggie mom.) She was so detatched, I wondered if I would ever grow to love her.

Hershey is now so bonded to us, it's hard to imagine our life without her! 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Do you take him out on a leash? If you are just opening the door to let him out, maybe he is scared that you will leave him out. Try taking him out on a leash and walking with him. Putting him on a leash forms a physical attachment between you and the dog. He might warm up to you faster that way too. Dogs love it when you can spend every available moment with them, even while they are taking a dump.


----------



## sc789 (Sep 15, 2009)

I do take him on a walk daily. Still will not go to the door on his own, need to carry him. to go on a walk though, if i put the leash on, he knows exactly what to do. What's even more strange is he is clearly cowering when i bring the leash but then as soon as i say "let's go for a walk" he knows and heads for the door, seems to like going on the walks. One other strange pattern...doesn't like doors. when we come back from a walk..every single time, he stops and sits prior to me getting to the door...he won't budge. No idea???? sometimes i'm close enough to open the screen door, and when i do then he goes through it but only after coaxing. Bring him in, take the leash off and right to the couch...doesn't go for water when he's clearly thirsty??? He's only gotten off the couch once since I've had him while I'm here, Sunday night. even then, briefly. So I don't know if they just didn't let him go anywhere in the house or what but he clearly is nervous to do anything. Thank you to everyone for your input and ideas. I will continue doing what i'm doing and praying...hopefully he will come out more and more. He's a cute little dude though. I love that little guy.

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Puppies are afraid to go through narrow spaces (doorways, tunnels, etc). That is one of the big exercises that is done in Puppy Kindergarten to give them confidence and build trust in your leadership.


----------

